# Not For Those With A Limp Wrist!



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Fleabay 180101290173 - it's tucked away under a poor description, and it's too BIG even for my taste, but some of you might be interested. Seems to have box papers and all except the grille.

[i'm just gonna sit back and watch to see who gets it, currently at Â£30.]


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

mel said:


> Fleabay 180101290173 - it's tucked away under a poor description, and it's too BIG even for my taste, but some of you might be interested. Seems to have box papers and all except the grille.
> 
> [i'm just gonna sit back and watch to see who gets it, currently at Â£30.]


It's a bit different. Interesting that it's described as new but it's a 1970's watch. Up to Â£36 now.

B


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've seen one of these & they're a humungous beast of a watch. I don't think they are practical (at all) for everyday normal wear unless you're at least 6 foot 5, 20+ stone & have wrists the size of thighs


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

The watch on e.bay and other versions are copies of the original Russian military divers watch they were issued to the military for diving opps,the originals were nevr meant to be worn in any other way.They were also one of the few Russian Military watches to have issue numbers on the back.Here is a picture of my original version they are quite scarce.





Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

See item 190097342829. This guy seems to have a lot of these all starting at around a hundred quid









Seems expensive.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes, Modern copies dispite what the seller says. they are not Russian Military Issue.More for the tourist market,The originals were basic whithout all the guards and writing on the dials.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Fair enough Russ, I assumed this might be the case, given that the Russian Watch Book estimates the value at $500.00 for a "real" one. Still 'n all, not a bad price for a lot of watch I suppose, and I assume (maybe wrongly) that although it might be a commercial more modern version, it should still be reasonable to expect it to work ok in a bucket of water or two.









I thought though that the factory closed late 70's early 80's and those appearing now are/were NOS from then?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Russ Cook said:


> Yes, Modern copies dispite what the seller says. they are not Russian Military Issue.More for the tourist market,The originals were basic whithout all the guards and writing on the dials.


If you have a look around you can find both versions, with guard and without. But agree far to big for everyday use


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi All,

Just found this forum after doing a bit of surfing to try and find out a bit more about Russian watches. I have just bought a CCCP automatic last weekend and although new it looks very similar to the one in the pictures. It was purely an impulse buy, walked past a shop and it caught my eye, same as some of the others I have. What did impress me was the quality of the thing for a few hundred pounds. I have had worse and paid more.

As for the size it is a serious chunk of watch but wearable and different.

Cheers

Bond


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Bond,

Welcome to the forum 007.









If what you got doesn't measure 60mm across the diameter, it's not the same item. These are GINORMOUS at 60mm diameter, and extra for the crown.









If you are starting out, I got the "Russian Wrist Watches" Book By Juri Levenberg from another forum member, and I find it very useful to get an idea of what there is in Russian Watches.









The guys here are a wealth of knowledge 'bout all sorts of things to do with watches, just ask and someone will answer!


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

mel said:


> Fair enough Russ, I assumed this might be the case, given that the Russian Watch Book estimates the value at $500.00 for a "real" one. Still 'n all, not a bad price for a lot of watch I suppose, and I assume (maybe wrongly) that although it might be a commercial more modern version, it should still be reasonable to expect it to work ok in a bucket of water or two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Mel,

Yes some of the older copies had the original movement,but a lot of the newer copies both with or without guard have chinese movements in.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Russ Cook said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Fair enough Russ, I assumed this might be the case, given that the Russian Watch Book estimates the value at $500.00 for a "real" one. Still 'n all, not a bad price for a lot of watch I suppose, and I assume (maybe wrongly) that although it might be a commercial more modern version, it should still be reasonable to expect it to work ok in a bucket of water or two.
> ...


You can spot the copies they usually have some faux military inscription on the dial and case back they come either with a guard or without some are not stainless steel.I have only seen two originals on e.bay in the last year.

At the end of the day your right they are pretty unwearable,but i bought my original because it is a genuine Russsian military watch with all the history that entails.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> Hi Bond,
> 
> Welcome to the forum 007.
> 
> ...


It isn't as big, probably about 50mm not including the crown and about 12mm thick. As I said just saw it in a window and liked the look of it. I also have a 53mm left hook U-Boat which is a big watch.

Most of my watches were bought just because I liked the look of them rather than for any value or collectability.

Cheers

Bond


----------

